# Pelican Island Bridge and North Jetty



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Date: Saturday, 3/2/13 and Sunday, 3/3/13
Location: Galveston - Pelican Island Bridge and North Jetty
Air Temp: 50-64
Water Temp: 58
Water Clarity: Stained on day 1 and 1-2 feet on day 2
Winds: 20+ on day 1 and calm to 10+ on day 2
Bait: live shrimp, cracked crabs and crawfish

Hosted a father/son duo to a Galveston fishing trip this past weekend. We knew Saturday was going to be tough conditions with cold weather and high winds, but decided to make the trip from Austin anyway since Sunday was forecasted to be much nicer with warmer temps and calmer winds and seas.

On Saturday, we played it safe and fished the bridge. Even with poor fishing conditions, we still managed to catch a few big black drum ranging from 24-36 pounds and some small sand trout. Both black drum were caught during a slow outgoing tide with steady winds. One drum was caught using crawfish and the other with cracked blue crab.

On Sunday, we were greeted with very calm winds in the morning and the winds picked up during the day. We started the day in about 27 feet of water on the channel side of the North Jetty with a double hook-up and landed two big uglies. I was hoping this meant the bite was going to be on, but it was slow so we eventually decided to move to the gulf side of the North Jetty to try for some sheepshead with the option of more black drum.

While venturing out to the end of the North Jetty, I spotted "Capt. Dave", a fellow 2cooler and stopped by to say hello to him and his dog, Klever. It was nice to finally meet him and get a quick report of the fishing in that area. He had his limit of redfish from the early morning and was hammering the sheeps against the rocks.

We moved down the jetty about 50-75 yards to give Capt. Dave plenty of room and also landed a few sheepshead. We also put some cracked crab out at the back of the boat for some possible action and I'm glad we did. We caught two more black drum ranging from about 20 pounds to 38 pounds. It was good fun watching the father/son duo battle these big fish. The fishing was good and we had a great time on the water. 

We enjoyed some good seafood from Casey's for dinner on Saturday night.


----------

